# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  any girls/women in this forum ???

## MaximB

hello !!!
I rearly see girls/women here at the forum
please tell us about yourselves and tell us why you have decided to go with ubuntu/linux ?

----------


## bluenova

Hi, Take a look here:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=76

----------


## Biltong (Dee)

If you really want to know, vist Ubuntu Women. Men are welcome anytime  :Smile: 
Regarding your request - a lot of women prefer the anonymity offered by the Forum and do not divulge their sex.
Lastly, most of us have taken the same road as you and found Linux / Ubuntu by choice.

----------


## aysiu

There are women, but they appear to make up only about 4% of the forum membership.

----------


## -Phi-

The way these forums are set up, there is no way to tell if someone is male or female unless they mention it. Personally I don't hide that I'm female, just it doesn't seem relevant in most posts. Starting every post with "Hi! I'm female and..." would be silly  :Razz:  

Though I must admit, I am curious how many women are here. There is a lot of talk about how women should be encouraged in Linux and Ubuntu in specific, but is the % increasing? That poll is a bit old and only has 360 votes out of more than 100,000 members, so it's not really statistically significant.

And to more or less restate what *Biltong (Dee)* said, I suspect most women here chose Linux/Ubuntu for similar reasons guys do. Customisation, security, ease of use, free choice, a friend or community willing to answer questions...

- Phi

----------


## aysiu

Is there any reason to believe that the sample of 360 (which is .3% of the forum membership) is not representative of the larger group? It's certainly statistically significant, even though it's not accurate.

You can't imagine, for example, that women make up 50% of the membership here or even 30% after seeing even that small sampling. Every poll has a margin of error. Maybe that poll's margin of error could be as high as 5% or 10%, but it's certainly statistically significant.

If you can find a way to poll more than 360 forum members, good luck.

----------


## RAV TUX

> There are women, but they appear to make up only about 4% of the forum membership.



Thanks for the link aysiu, I hadn't seen this poll before.

There will be a certain deviation.

For example:  My wife uses Ubuntu but does not participate in the Ubuntuforums.

I wonder how many spouses/significant others are missed due to not low numbers of women using Ubuntu but low numbers not participating in the Ubuntuforums?

----------


## aysiu

True. The original question (any girls/women in this forum ???) seemed to be about forum membership and not necessarily use.

I think Ubuntu use would be a lot harder to track down, as people could certainly use Ubuntu and never register at the forums or even show up on IRC or the mailing list... especially with a slew of Ubuntu (paper) books on the horizon.

----------


## fuscia

i've been mistaken for female, on numerous occassions, if that's any help.

----------


## -Phi-

> Is there any reason to believe that the sample of 360 (which is .3% of the forum membership) is not representative of the larger group? It's certainly statistically significant, even though it's not accurate.
> 
> You can't imagine, for example, that women make up 50% of the membership here or even 30% after seeing even that small sampling. Every poll has a margin of error. Maybe that poll's margin of error could be as high as 5% or 10%, but it's certainly statistically significant.
> 
> If you can find a way to poll more than 360 forum members, good luck.


You're right, my wording was bad. Statistically significant is not a word I should throw around lightly  :Silenced:  

The error on the poll could go either way, and may in fact over inflate the number of females on the board (if they happened to be more inclined than the average member to vote and make sure they're represented). 

I don't think a thread poll would ever give an accurate view of members here. At most it might give a view of the members that actively visit the Cafe (vs. members that just use the forum for technical help).

More widespread might be a gender option in profiles, but I hardly think that's worth implementing.

- Phi

----------


## aysiu

There would have to be some reason to believe that women would be significantly over- or under-represented in the Ubuntu Cafe, and I don't think that forum members have any reason based on gender to shy away from the Cafe (maybe the Backyard, though). I could be wrong.

This is not like me taking a look at the percentage of Firefox users who visit my website (which has a lot of Ubuntu content on it) and assuming that percentage is anywhere near accurate, as people who visit my site are most likely coming to look at the Ubuntu content, which means they're more likely to be Ubuntu users, which means they're more likely to be using Firefox than your average computer user.

However, unless you believe the Cafe is a particularly intimidating or overly welcoming place for women, I don't see why 4% would be that off for forum members in general. Again, the margin of error could be a high one (I believe a low margin of error is something like + or - 2%)--possibly as high as 10%, but that still gives you a general sense of how many women are here... very few.

Even though there are very few, women are here, and they do often get ignored if not directly. I see a lot of posts that start off, "Hi, gentlemen..." (which assumes there are no "ladies") or that ask something about people's wives or girlfriends (assuming we're all hetero males or lesbians, I guess).

The danger, of course, is to assume that just because there are few women here that we should act as if women don't exist on these boards.

----------


## Biltong (Dee)

> i've been mistaken for female, on numerous occassions, if that's any help.


Be proud about it  :Mr. Green:

----------


## sanderella

Originally Posted by fuscia  View Post
i've been mistaken for female, on numerous occassions, if that's any help. 
Be proud about it 

Oh fuscia, I really thought you were one of us! :Confused:

----------


## aysiu

I, too, have been mistaken for female, and I'm proud about it.

----------


## monkieie

> i've been mistaken for female, on numerous occassions, if that's any help.


now why would that be then?  :Mr. Green:

----------


## fuscia

> now why would that be then?


i don't know.

----------


## -Phi-

I think people tend to assume users look like their avatars. In which case I'd look like a blue square with coffee cups? And Zhang Ziyi uses Ubuntu, along with a rather zen looking yellow and white cat...

It's illogical, but avatars are the only visual clue you get online (other than the post itself). 

- Phi

----------


## monkieie

> I think people tend to assume users look like their avatars. In which case I'd look like a blue square with coffee cups? And Zhang Ziyi uses Ubuntu, along with a rather zen looking yellow and white cat...
> 
> It's illogical, but avatars are the only visual clue you get online (other than the post itself). 
> 
> - Phi


OMFG!!

Are you really telling me that people *believe* me to look like my Avatar???!!!!

I don't wear those glasses, for example   :Exclamation:

----------


## RAV TUX

> I think people tend to assume users look like their avatars. In which case I'd look like a blue square with coffee cups? And Zhang Ziyi uses Ubuntu, along with a rather zen looking yellow and white cat...
> 
> It's illogical, but avatars are the only visual clue you get online (other than the post itself). 
> 
> - Phi


hmmm, I wonder what people think I look like?

----------


## Biltong (Dee)

> hmmm, I wonder what people think I look like?


I'd be more worried about what they think you're doing...! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## monkieie

> hmmm, I wonder what people think I look like?


put it this way, I have NO idea how you move a mouse, let alone use the shell.

----------


## aysiu

I look like a cat.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> OMFG!!
> 
> Are you really telling me that people *believe* me to look like my Avatar???!!!!
> 
> I don't wear those glasses, for example



You'll never know  :Mr. Green:  

By the way if we should follow the logical with the avatar issue, then people might mistakenly think I'm an automatic forum bot  :Think:

----------


## John.Michael.Kane

assumptions can cause more problems then there worth. it would be best to just ask if one is of a certain gender if one is that curious.

----------


## Skia_42

> hmmm, I wonder what people think I look like?


That's whats so nice about the internet, there is no age, gender or other sort of prejuduce. (Unless your stupid like me and post your pic as your avatar.)

----------


## monkieie

> You'll never know  
> 
> By the way if we should follow the logical with the avatar issue, then people might mistakenly think I'm an automatic forum bot


put it this way mate, judging by your avatar I would NOT mess with you - you could be handy though in a bar-fight

----------


## Biltong (Dee)

> That's whats so nice about the internet, there is no age, gender or other sort of prejuduce. (Unless your stupid like me and post your pic as your avatar.)


I always thought SD-Plissken was an ex-con. How disappointing  :Sad:  

It's true though. People immediately pick up on what the avitar is telling them. 

Pretty Girl = Poster is female.

Not that the poster happens to like a female actor in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon.

----------


## RAV TUX

> You'll never know  
> 
> By the way if we should follow the logical with the avatar issue, then people might mistakenly think I'm an automatic forum bot


I do like your subtle animated gif avatar with just the blinking eyes.

----------


## matthew

> By the way if we should follow the logical with the avatar issue, then people might mistakenly think I'm an automatic forum bot


Wait, you *aren't!?*

I'm a psychadelic guitar.  :Smile: 

We should probably allow the thread to get back on topic... :Wink:

----------


## monkieie

> Wait, you *aren't!?*
> 
> I'm a psychadelic guitar.


Oh I *am* glad. I thought for a moment that somebody had popped something into my tea...


...but your're right - that certainly is off-topic  :Wink:

----------


## fuscia

ok, i confess - i really _am_ zhang ziyi.

----------


## Lord Illidan

Right, and I am Lord Illidan...with monomolecular blades, and hooves, to boot.

----------


## Biltong (Dee)

> ok, i confess - i really _am_ zhang ziyi.


Welcome sister  :Mr. Green:

----------


## fuscia

> Welcome sister


gee, thanks.

----------


## RAV TUX

> ok, i confess - i really _am_ zhang ziyi.


I really am a couple of dung beetles...

back on topic, I think absense of sex identity is a great equalizer, we have in this thread guys who are mistaken for women. Which isn't a bad thing, it just means that they are not afraid of thier feminine side. More accurately, mistaken identity by first impression. 

Wether it be asyiu's cat which if I am correct was created by his wife, her creativity and feminine nature comes through in her wonderful art work. When I first saw this beautiful cat, I felt the 'nature of the' avatar was female and Asian.

anyway I can see how this happens.

----------


## fuscia

> I really am a couple of dung beetles...


oh! you're the beetles?

----------


## Kernel Sanders

> I, too, have been mistaken for female, and I'm proud about it.


Why would you be "proud" of that? To imply that there is something "better" about the opposite sex that your proud of being associated with, indicates that you believe the sexes to be unequal?

Personally, I believe that Men and Women are equals. A man isnt "better" than a woman, just like a woman isnt "better" than a man.

----------


## aysiu

I'm proud of the fact that my gender isn't made immediately obvious by my attitude and remarks.

----------


## Kernel Sanders

> I'm proud of the fact that my gender isn't made immediately obvious by my attitude and remarks.


That sounds more like you!  :Razz:  

You had me confused for a second there!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## josys36

> There are women, but they appear to make up only about 4% of the forum membership.


Man I would love to meet these Ubuntu women! Any of you in the Phoenix area??  :Smile: 

Jason

----------


## RAV TUX

Moving to Ubuntu Women Forum

----------


## DoctorMO

> I think absense of sex identity is a great equalizer, we have in this thread guys who are mistaken for women.


Been there, done that. appently a tux fae avitar isn't masculine enough.

----------


## DoctorMO

> hmmm, I wonder what people think I look like?


You look oddly enough like the bottom of the statue of liberty in New York for some reason.

I'd hate to be you.

----------


## bapoumba

May I be little off topic. This mignt have been addressed elsewhere, I have not done my homework  :Wink: 
Being a woman myself, I can only observe that there are few women on linux forums in general.
I see this more as a social/education issue, than a strict gender issue.
The really interesting question is does this fit all of us, men and women ? Are we allowed to study what we want to or is there still a strong pressure from the environment/education to draw us towards suppositively gender specific areas ?

I feel I am an epiphenomenon, not feeling bad about it though  :Smile:

----------


## DoctorMO

You could be right, Linux and open source is about tinkering and learning things in your own space instead of a structured sense. as some one else pointed out; sitting in front of a computer for hours on end doesn't appeal to most people and more specifically women are told not to mess about with things and not to tinker because thats for boys who are allowed to play with lego.

----------


## Lynoure

I'm female, but unwilling to prove it to strangers.  :Smile: 

In a medium where I'm only present in the text form, my gender should not matter much at all.

----------


## MaximB

> I'm female, but unwilling to prove it to strangers. 
> 
> In a medium where I'm only present in the text form, my gender should not matter much at all.


sound like aysiu  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## smile_sunshine

> You could be right, Linux and open source is about tinkering and learning things in your own space instead of a structured sense. as some one else pointed out; sitting in front of a computer for hours on end doesn't appeal to most people and more specifically women are told not to mess about with things and not to tinker because thats for boys who are allowed to play with lego.


true  - the guy who i got my computer off suggested i "get a man in to install windows" lol 






> In a medium where I'm only present in the text form, my gender should not matter much at all.


i agree  :Smile:

----------


## adamkane

Opt-in polls are never accurate.

----------


## Swab

> Opt-in polls are never accurate.


Is forced polling any more accurate?

----------


## dataw0lf

> Is forced polling any more accurate?


Only at gunpoint.

----------


## Swab

> Only at gunpoint.


Yeah but at gunpoint I'm going to vote the way the aggressor indicates  :Smile:

----------


## adamkane

Opt-in polls are skewed by those with stronger feelings regarding the subject.

----------


## nenyalorien

i'm a girl and i decided to go for ubuntu linux (is that how it should be said btw?) because i was intrigued by the linux OS ever since i heard of it. i was too scared to try it at first, but when i got me a new hard drive (just this saturday nov 18 2006), it gave me the gumption to try ubuntu. after eons of downloading and chafing my eyes searching for a how-to in ubuntu installation (too scared of making mistakes and rendering my pc unusable), i finally understood (albeit dimly) how to burn the image file. but before i did, i decided to transfer my old files to my new hard drive and use my old one for ubuntu, as i'm scared what havoc i'll wreak if i used the new hard drive with its FAT32 and NTFS partitions. when i was able to burn the file, i decided to go ahead and install ubuntu, squelching the fear. you know what made me decide to really go ahead and install it? go ahead and laugh, but it's "nibbles" (?) game!

haha. totally lame, right? i mean, i failed programming in highschool, and the most coding i do would be micro html and css tweakings in my blog and friendster. haha! totally uncharacteristic of the stereotypical linux user!

but hey, i'm a girl, guess i have the license to be as sissyfied as i wanna be!

----------


## K.Mandla

Welcome!

----------


## MaximB

welcome to our community if you have any questions (and I'm sure you have) feel free to ask them....those forums helped me a LOT !
I wouldn't survive the first few days without it, and I'm here ever since.

I'm curios , what game was it ?

----------


## DoctorMO

nibbles as stated, it's a worms clone. I tried to do some graphics for it once but couldn't get my head around their programming structure.

----------


## Buzzygirl

I'm a gal and my only OS at home is Ubuntu. I have Windows-based computer too, but I haven't turned it on in months. I still consider myself a newbie to Linux, even though I've used it off and on since 2002. 

I took programming in college (I didn't major in IT though) and did some VB programming on my own, but I didn't really use it. Now I'm interested in resurrecting my programming skills, so I downloaded Ruby and plan to play around with it a little over the upcoming long weekend.

My dad was highly influential in my choice of interests, but I suspect I'm just more or less wired to be a techie. I am drawn to technical areas and not afraid to dig into something to find out how it works. I don't care if other women (or men) find my interests strange, it's what I like and no one else's opinions are gonna make me change what I do.

----------


## nenyalorien

after hours of transferring and retransferring my files on my Windows hard drive coz i can't figure out for the life of me how to repartition the damn thing without affecting the system, i decided to go work in Ubuntu. so far, it's been fun. no programs slowing down, no "hanging"... it's been FUN! my only gripe with Ubuntu is that it loads programs (and itself) too slow for my taste. but i can live with it. as long as my programs do not crash in the middle of what i'm doing.  :Razz: 

one thing i totally regret is installing nicotine. it's totally useless for a dummy like me. that's why i'm getting good ol' limewire. i realized only now that i can actually use it on linux. wheeeee! now there's no need to go XP. oh. for my old files, i have to. is there any way to synch my linux hard drive with my windows hard drive? i guess i'll have to have the patience to move my files again so as to reformat the thing to FAT32. it's in NTFS, you see.

thanks for the welcome, K.Mandla and MAXDDARK!

----------


## queen_yoshi

Yeah another chick here! Seems to be all the rage in telling the boys in here that we are females! lol

I started using Ubuntu after a failed installation of SUSE lol. Suse never picked up all my hardware on my old laptop so I looked at Distrowatch and downloaded Warty.
I have always played with computers for as long as I can remember thanks to my Dad getting a ZX81 many moons ago and Mum buying me a book that had BASIC coded games in it that you had to type in yourself!
Guess thats why I got bored with *******, I prefer to tinker and get things happening for myself.
I am an Aircraft Mechanic by trade although I am working in management instead of on the floor. I have been doing my trade for nearly 16 years now  :Mr. Green:  
So as for being a typical female computer user I dont really fit into what some people deem to be a typical female role fullstop!!

----------


## DoctorMO

I remember having a C64 with basic, I typed in tons of code from a book that I barely understood (aged 8) and got a bouncy ball. all good fun back in the day.

----------


## rigol

Just wanted to drop in and leave an HELLO to all of you!

I used Ubuntu 2 times before, but both times I accidentally killed my graphic card settings and had just the command line left. So I went back to Win frustrated. But now Im really here, and hope to get some things working on Ubuntu to switch fully to Linux.

----------


## MaximB

I can't count the times I "killed" my xserver, but I never reinstalled ubuntu .
I used windows to log into ubuntuforums and get help...ironically.  :Wink:

----------


## meital

ruin the xserver is actually really fun  :Smile: 
it happened to me a few times when i tried to install compiz. it's really fun to fix it! this isn't a reason to go back to windows...

btw i'm a girl too  :Smile:

----------


## rigol

Yeah - now I know that too, the other times I didn't. Back there I was n00b, really, so Win just seemed the better alternative  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
But uh, everything gets better with the years, isn't it? What a luck Beryl installed without complaining  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kittie Rose

Hi  :Smile:

----------


## DoctorMO

Hi Kittie, what do you have installed kde or gnome (or perhaps Xfc)?

----------


## mram48

Personally I would rather converse with women (not really "girls" because I don't want to be thought of as some old perv LOL)only because I can't stand to read the typical male testosterone nonsense most guys post. That said, I'm a man, but I'm a bit more mature at 48 so I'm not your typical 15 yr old, full of cu..never mind that part, but I'm no kid. I raised 3 daughters, all beautiful women now and one son I hope and like to think is also very respectful of women.
Ironically my wife walked off last summer so she could be with the kids in Ohio. Yeah, I'm in Texas, 1000 miles away from my kids and I miss them sooooo much. I wish I could go back, but that's a long story..I have to admit though.. I'm burning Fedora 6 CDs right now, but that's because I have a tri boot system now.. winblows, fedora and Ubuntuuuuuuuuuu.

mram48

----------


## roz_yo

26 y o romania - i like ubuntu just i'm newbie

----------


## Littleweseth

> Opt-in polls are skewed by those with stronger feelings regarding the subject.


Self selection bias is a wonderful thing.

----------


## Roman78

I'm scared... there are women in here....

There is hope  :Pray:   When i studied IT there where just 2 girls in my class (only the first year).

----------


## Ted_Smith

Think yourself lucky. When I studied computer science (15 years ago!), there were..erm.....zero women in it! At least you had some female influences in yours!

----------


## reiatzu

:Neutral:

----------


## cyberia81

Hi there. I'm a 25 year old female, relatively new to Linux. I have been interested in Linux for over 6 years. I never had the guts to use it as my primary operating system until recently though. I've installed Slackware twice, but it is a little bit too intimidating (I don't enjoy going through a lot of work to get hardware configured). I decided to install Kubuntu and ditch Slackware and Windows about three months ago. I bought the Ubuntu Unleashed book and I've enjoyed learning about Kubuntu. I teach a middle school computer class, and I wish I could install Edubuntu on all of the computers. At least I have exposed the students to Linux though- we build a computer at the beginning of each semester and install Slackware on it.

While it is sad there aren't many females on this board, it doesn't really surprise me. I have tried to get my female friends to try ANY flavor of Linux, and they always tell me they "wouldn't know the first thing about using it." I know a lot of women that dumb themselves down to try and win the approval of men. I'm definitely not one of those women.  :Smile:

----------


## Sonora84

Hi Everybody!
I'm a 22 year old girl from Italy! I'm studing medicine and I'm dreaming to become a surgeon and I hope I'will get it!
I'm using ubuntu from Januar 2005 on my old PIII 450 mhz desktop pc (but with 512 mb ram and a seagate 80 gb hd) and I hope I will get a new laptop next spring, so that I can install kubuntu on it!
My boyfriend's also got a old computer and I'm trying to put Xubuntu on it, but he is a little bit scared and his father is still using the computer, so I haven't installed it yet..
Maybe I convince him with FrozenBubble..
He's arguing I'm passing more time with the computer than with him..

Sorry for my spaghetti english!

goodbye!
Eleonora

P.S.:I think that on the Italian Ubuntu Forum women are more than the 4% of the users, but I'm not sure! :KDE Star:

----------


## Dubai Lady

hiii,

actually i joied the forum by luck>!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

this is my first day and my first reply  :Mr. Green:  
hope i enjoy with u gus 

see u  :Very Happy:

----------


## TooRight

I've always been curious about Linux and finally decided to give it go--- and am soooo glad I am!!  My friends bug me that I'm a walking talking advertising campaign for Ubuntu, because I go on about it so much. My bf loves it too...he enjoys bragging to his friends about my tech service business and now, about the fact that I use Linux, lol  :Capital Razz: 

Now i just have to get him to let me turn his system into a dual boot, hehehe  :Wink:

----------


## jocheem67

My ( now ex-- )girlfriend is involved in filmmaking. She and her friends are big fans of the apple-thingie...they really don't  like windows. I talked to her about using linux, but she feals that OsX suits women better......

Never got a real reason for that one, I must say, but just emotional-wise I can relate to that....

----------


## Ambimom

I am woman, hear me roar :Cool:   Yes, I am of the Helen Reddy generation  :Very Happy:  lol...[for those of you who even know who Helen Reddy is!]

Started with live cd, migrated to dual boot.  Started with Dapper but upgrade to Edgy was disastrous; returned to Dapper but subsequent hard disk failure required starting all over again....now am using Parallels, running Dapper and XP simultaneously.

----------


## dbbolton

> i've been mistaken for female, on numerous occassions, if that's any help.


i think i may have a new sig.

----------


## Sef

> Originally Posted by fuscia  
> i've been mistaken for female, on numerous occassions, if that's any help.


You also fuscia?  I've had the same problem at times.   

When I go into chat rooms, I use a gender neutral nick and chat so well that I've had guys try and hit on me.

----------


## bapoumba

> You also fuscia?  I've had the same problem at times.   
> 
> When I go into chat rooms, I use a gender neutral nick and chat so well that I've had guys try and hit on me.


Problem ? Mmm ...

----------


## migla

_Gender Genie_ will tell you whether you're female or male or not, according to text you produce. 

Just paste some of your ramblings into the thingy and find out. I turned out to be mostly female judging from some of my lengthier comments from these forums.

----------


## Sef

> Problem ? Mmm ...


It is when you just want to chat and get guys asking for a lot more than chat.   In one room, where i have some friends, still is no longer moderated and those guys can get quite annoying.

----------


## bapoumba

> It is when you just want to chat and get guys asking for a lot more than chat.   In one room, where i have some friends, still is no longer moderated and those guys can get quite annoying.


Yes I understood that  :Wink: 
I just found interesting it was a problem to you, from a male point of view.
I know not to read these kind of comments, not to get _personally_ affected, but sometimes I just get tired of it and keeping a sense of humor is not so easy. So thank you for sharing.

----------


## macogw

My mom, sister, and cousin use Ubuntu, but they don't go on here or IRC.

Gender Genie said I was male.  It's wrong.

Regarding guys wanting to do more than chat, I've found that geeky guys like to hit on me.  Pretty much as soon as soon as we start talking tech, I get asked to dinner or something.  Like, creepy old dudes in book stores, guy at LUG (okay, I'm dating that one), nerds in school...just cuz a girl can speak nerdy doesn't mean you need to ask her out haha.  I do want a shirt that says "speak nerdy to me" though.  I like nerdy guys.

----------


## K.Mandla

> My mom, sister, and cousin use Ubuntu, but they don't go on here or IRC.


My mom has used Ubuntu since 5.10, but she's never even peeked at the forum either. I've tried to promote it, but she's not interested. I think that might be the reputation for forums in general, but I think part of it is her lack of interest or need. If I weren't around to stop in and fix things, she might be more inclined to take a look. I guess that makes it a side effect, in a way.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## matthew

> My mom has used Ubuntu since 5.10, but she's never even peeked at the forum either. I've tried to promote it, but she's not interested. I think that might be the reputation for forums in general, but I think part of it is her lack of interest or need. If I weren't around to stop in and fix things, she might be more inclined to take a look. I guess that makes it a side effect, in a way.


My wife and kids all use Ubuntu exclusively as well and have never visited the forums. Of course, they all have me for tech support, but they almost never need it. Similar storys, huh?

----------


## fog

> My wife and kids all use Ubuntu exclusively as well and have never visited the forums. Of course, they all have me for tech support, but they almost never need it. Similar storys, huh?


The opposite here... 
My husband and my two kids using Ubuntu, but they have me for  tech support.  :Wink:

----------


## matthew

> The opposite here... 
> My husband and my two kids using Ubuntu, but they have me for  tech support.


LOL! Cool.  :Smile:

----------


## VAinWI

Hey, all! I'm new, don't have ubuntu installed but have been thinking about it.  I don't have a problem with "making the jump" as long as I don't lose my data, and haven't looked into it deeply enough to be sure I won't.  Just wanted to poke my head up and say "Hi!"

VA

----------


## bapoumba

Hi, and welcome  :Smile: 
May be reading these will help you :
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sw...tu/FromWindows
https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/...e/C/index.html

And feel free to ask any question.

----------


## matthew

> My wife and kids all use Ubuntu exclusively as well and have never visited the forums. Of course, they all have me for tech support, but they almost never need it. Similar storys, huh?


Update: my wife just signed up for an account on the forums.  :Smile:  Woo hoo!

----------

